# rolling pins



## barry richardson (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm told this is what all the "with it" pastry chefs are using these days, which is fine by me, cause I don't have to deal with handles. I had a dusty plank of 8/4 curly hard maple I made these from, now that I realize how tight the curl is, I think I will save the rest for furniture. they are about 1 3/4 in the middle by 19" long. Mineral oil on them. Christmas gifts....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 11, 2015)

Those are beauts Barry. Better not let my wife see them or I'll be turning some too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 11, 2015)

Save the rest of that curly stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 11, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Save the rest of that curly stuff ...



... preferably for me 

There are going to be some very lucky pastry chefs among your friends, these are drop-dead gorgeous

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow. No awesome carving and totally cool how did you do that stuff. Lol. They look good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 11, 2015)

Will they make the noodles curly like that too  Those are waaay too nice to ever be used !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow that's some nice wood! Those are sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 12, 2015)

She saw them . Now I'm making them for Christmas presents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 12, 2015)

[QUOTE="manbuckwal, post: 305398, Those are waaay too nice to ever be used ![/QUOTE]
Yea, I think so too, that's why I'm going to use some plainer wood next time, a rolling pin wont stay pretty very long if it's used much...


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 12, 2015)

Holy crap, that's what I'm talking about. Someone is going to be really happy.


----------



## TimR (Nov 12, 2015)

Very nice Barry. I've never made a rolling pin, but the lack of handles make that style compelling.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 12, 2015)

TimR said:


> Very nice Barry. I've never made a rolling pin, but the lack of handles make that style compelling.


Thanks Tim, these are the first I've ever made, my gal requested one for her sister as a gift so I made a couple extra, they are a quick turn, but on these it took some extra time and care to get the figured wood to come out smooth....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 12, 2015)

Beautiful wood!
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 13, 2015)

Congratulations on making the most beautiful rolling pins I've ever seen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 13, 2015)

I've not seen rolling pins like that before. They are amazingly sweet! Chuck

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2015)

Chef art....at it's finest. Those are stunning !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2015)

Those are beautiful, Barry!


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 13, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Those are beauts Barry. Better not let my wife see them or I'll be turning some too!



Ill tell her!!!


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 13, 2015)

Greg,
Oops she already knew. Just didn't read down far enough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pinky (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah, once my wife saw this style of rolling pin, I had to whip one up.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful wood, well executed pins Barry!! Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 14, 2015)

pinky said:


> Yeah, once my wife saw this style of rolling pin, I had to whip one up.View attachment 91119


That birdseye looks sweet John, I imagine you will be making more...


----------



## pinky (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm sure there will be a gift somewhere down the road.


----------

